# [solved] ATI OpenGL application with wine distorts screen

## hackerError

Hello,

I am trying to run a game using wine, and when the game loads the screen becomes distorted.  The screen seems to split in half and repeat everything on both halves of the screen, I can somewhat see what's going on on both sides but text is unreadable and there are other visual distortions.

Lets fix it!

----------

## hackerError

Oddly as a test I just emerged neverball and it can run fine in fullscreen mode, maybe this is a wine issue.

----------

## bunder

while the screen is doing the split thing, is there scrambled pixels everywhere?

i'd try downgrading ati-drivers...  i had the same issue with VT switching between X sessions.  it makes the whole session unusable until i reboot.  not sure if the our issues are related.

cheers

----------

## wrtpeeps

 *hackerError wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to run a game using wine, and when the game loads the screen becomes distorted.  The screen seems to split in half and repeat everything on both halves of the screen, I can somewhat see what's going on on both sides but text is unreadable and there are other visual distortions.
> 
> Lets fix it!

 

YES!

I got this the other day with wine and Steam.

Steam itself loads fine, but whenever I tried to install a game this happens.

When you kill steam, the screen returns to normal.

----------

## mad93

Yes, I've the same problem with wine and cedega.

What version i should downgrade to make it work?

PD: Used emerge =ati-drivers-8.493 and working fine  :Wink: 

----------

## kkuehne

Same Problem here!!

I have  scrambled pixels all over my desktop even when I start firefox.

I then only can close the x session and restart it again.

Has it something to do with wine and the ati drivers?

Please help!!

----------

## SickThought

This is a known bug, somenthing about resolution being dividable by 64... It was introduced after 8-5, so if you install 8-5 you should be fine.

Another workaround is to "eselect opengl set xorg-x11" after you installed a driver >8-5. For some reason this does not happen when using x11's libgl.so. This results in a slight performace-loss, but nothing big.

There's also one more workaround, something about adding a virtual screen 1 pixel higher than you're real one to your xorg.conf or something. I didn't try this though (I'm running xf86-video-ati currently).

----------

## hackerError

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

fixed the issue for me for now.  Never again will I use an ATI card, they're too much of a pain in my ass.

For posterity that searches, this issue is also identified as " checkerboard of doom "

Thanks.

----------

